# Lensbabbies? Who's got them and How do You use them?



## DonRicklin (Oct 21, 2007)

*Lensbabies? Who's got them and How do You use them?*

I don't yet own one of these Babies, but would like to soon.

LensBabies

Vote on whether you have one and which or would like one or not.

Please tell us what you use them for and how, if you do own one.

Geek out!!!!:cheesy:

Don


----------



## Kiwigeoff (Oct 21, 2007)

Yep, I've just got one a baby2 but have yet to use it.
Will post an image or two from the first outing though....


----------



## crahan (Oct 21, 2007)

I own a Lensbaby 2.'

Some examples of the photos I've taken with it are:

http://eyecandy.n''.be/entry/miniature-bruges
http://eyecandy.n''.be/entry/lensbaby-rose
http://eyecandy.n''.be/entry/arwen-sleeping

I like the Lensbaby a lot, although I need to force myself to put it on the camera from time to time and go shoot some photos.


----------



## DonRicklin (Oct 21, 2007)

I like those shots. Torn between getting a 2 or a 3. Maybe a 2 for starters.



Don


----------



## crahan (Oct 21, 2007)

If you can afford it then go for the Lensbaby 3.  With the 2 it's impossible to redo an image or tweak the point of focus that little bit.  Not buying the Lensbaby 3 is something I do regret.


----------



## DonRicklin (Oct 21, 2007)

crahan said:


> If you can afford it then go for the Lensbaby 3.  With the 2 it's impossible to redo an image or tweak the point of focus that little bit.  Not buying the Lensbaby 3 is something I do regret.


I'll keep that in mind.

Meanwhile, I think 2's maybe available cheaper on eBay. Haven't looked lately though.

Don


----------



## Tapeman (Jan 9, 2008)

Definately get the 3G if you can. I haven't used mine a lot because it is more of a toy than a tool. It can be fun if you are feeling creative.


----------



## Richard Earney (Jan 13, 2008)

I have the Lensbaby 2. It comes with the Aperture rings!!!!

Not taken many with it, it is one of those fun things to have around that tends to stay in the bottom of the camera bag.

But having said that there are some people who use it to great effect - for fashion and landscape.

So little time, so many photos to take!


----------

